# Which VPN to choose?



## mlrubin3 (Feb 15, 2006)

I have used Anonymizer as my VPN service for many years. It was great. However it has recently been discontinued. So I am trying to find another. I tried a few, but all of them have either slowed my internet speed and/or prevented me from accessing some websites. When I was blocked by the websites, I had to disconnect the VPN in order to gain access. 
SO CAN ANYONE RECOMMEND A VPN SERVICE THAT DOESN'T SLOW DOWN YOUR INTERNET SPEED AND AND AND WON'T CAUSE A WEBSITE TO BLOCK YOU FROM ACCESSING IT?


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

It may help if you were to provide the reasons that you use VPN?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

The Opera browser offers a free VPN.


----------



## SillyBilly1 (Dec 20, 2018)

You need to be more specific if you expect help. Nevertheless, you could try surfshark. Been using them for a few months now and I can confirm that the speed drop is barely noticeable. Also, I can access US Netflix content from UK, no block.


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I agree with SillyBilly


----------



## Volstein (Aug 23, 2018)

It depends on the reason you're going to use a VPN. If it's just for accessing the movies that are not allowed in your country - you can choose any free VPN which you can find in browser add-ons. But if you want to protect yourself you should buy a VPN for example Hide.me is a good one. You can choose any country you want and it doesn't interrupt other processes on your computer.


----------



## SillyBilly1 (Dec 20, 2018)

StevenBrown said:


> Most of the VPN providers claim that they provide best and fast VPN software. It is indeed very difficult to choose best VPN provider which provides fast speed and quality service as most of the VPN services are not the good options with many downsides. I have tested a few of the top-ranked VPN services like Buffered, Tunnelbear, and Hidemyass but I did not get the desired results. I'm now using CyberGhost VPN and the main reason is the speed. Though I know Nordvpn offers more features than CyberGhost but my preferred factor is speed. Cyberghost has also updated its software and added few important features some of them mentioned here: https://www.allbestvpn.com/cyberghost-vpn-review/ I am satisfied with the performance so far


Buffered? Never heard about them before, and more importantly, I have never seen them ranked as a _top provider _in any of the review sites.


----------



## SillyBilly1 (Dec 20, 2018)

StevenBrown said:


> I agreed. But Buffered listed in the lists of top-notch review websites like bestvpn.com for sometime in 2016. I know Buffered is nowhere in the top-ranked providers now but that time i tested it and I felt disappointed.


I visited the bestvpn.com website you mentioned and noticed that they did _The Best VPN Awards 2019_, here is the link: https://www.bestvpn.com/awards

As far as I understood, the winners were chosen after the market specialists did a comprehensive analysis of the different VPN aspects - security, speed, value and so on. I'm happy that the provider I use was the winner in the best newcomer category.

If anybody is still looking for a VPN provider, I would suggest thinking more precisely why you need a VPN in the first place and then checking these results.


----------



## xerses (Jul 14, 2017)

I would suggest IPVanish,Ekspress VPN or Torguard.


----------



## BeforeTheRain (Feb 1, 2019)

I'm new to VPNs myself but been using Surfshark for a few weeks now and regarding speeds I think it's fine. I tried bypassing geo-restrictions as well by changing my IP address and it worked. TBH felt very good, I always got very annoyed when I couldn't access something just because I live somewhere else...


----------



## MMKnight (Feb 28, 2019)

Personally, I use Proton VPN and as a rule, most VPN connections are a little slower and are capped at a higher speed. But for me at least, Proton VPN doesn't slow me to a crawl and I can work just the same as with my normal connection (500mbps), though I get no where near those speeds via any VPN. I do get between 20 and 50mbps with Proton and I'm not hindered by browsing or even gaming. Most websites and download sites only have a transfer rate as fast as they allow, max up to 16mbps-20mbps for most, so it wouldn't matter how fast your connection actually is, as long as you have a speed of up to 25-50mbps via your ISP, you're not going to see much change.


----------



## BeforeTheRain (Feb 1, 2019)

I have heard of Proton mailing services but not of a VPN. I haven't noticed a speed drop with Surfshark too and it was strange since I heard VPNs do lower your connection speeds so thanks for explaining that some sites have a limit on download speed, that does makes sense.


----------



## MMKnight (Feb 28, 2019)

Yes. Proton VPN is created by the same people who created Proton Mail. I chose them due to the strict privacy that the Swiss use. I use them both and have not had any issues with speed or downtime.

As for sites, yes. Everyone thinks that because they have really fast internet that they will get their full download speed when downloading. They will only get those speeds on their own network and will find that although downloads are fast, they will be capped up to 20mbps, sometimes higher if an ISP or the websites server is generous. Using a Download Manager like IDM (Internet Download Manager) also helps a lot too.

VPNs will be slower than your usual connection, but it has to be remembered that the connection is bouncing through many different servers and applications to protect you and your privacy. This will always have an impact. TOR being the slowest.


----------

